# How often are you using Milo?



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Is everyone using the Milorganite suggested 4 apps a year ? Kinda interested if I can use this more often and get better results .. so what do you do ?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I put it out at bag rate (plus a little more for the wife and kids) every month.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I put it out at bag rate (plus a little more for the wife and kids) every month.


+1, but I'm a smidget under bag rate.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Zoysia here for the most part, so I have been using 1 bag over 6k sf each month.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I was just doing the suggested holiday schedule. I think I will just try monthly and see how it looks..


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been doing 1-2 bags a month on my 4700sqft lawn. Lawn is the darkest green Bermuda on my street!!! &#128513;&#128074;&#128074;


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

1 bag a month on 3200 sq/ft.

~.6 lbs N/K


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

.7lbs per 1ksq/ft every month!


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

I used Milo once. My 1/3 acre Bermuda and Tifway lawn, it was pricey. Couldn't justify the ultra low ingredients per the ever increasing price. I should say the ultra "lowering" ingredients. The Nitrogen was at 6 now 5 and I heard 4 was on the way. And the iron was 5 or 6% and now heard rumor of it going to 2.5%.

That one app of Milo, I didn't notice much at all. Other than the slight aroma when it was new. Didn't see any green-up or growth spurts. I knew it was a slow release. Maybe I was expecting more??

slomo


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

With a name like Slomo, I though you'd like the slow release of Milo, haha. It's very slow release as it feeds soil microbes, then those become a nitrogen source for the grass. However, I agree with you that for a decent sized yard, the price per N is it's only real detractor.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Just calculated my next door neighbors yard at 4,839sf front and back. I have 13,860sf to fert, water and weed kill. Milo gets pricey in a hurry. What like 2,500sf coverage per bag for Milo? They keep lowering the ingredients and raising the price.

slomo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

slomo said:


> Just calculated my next door neighbors yard at 4,839sf front and back. I have 13,860sf to fert, water and weed kill. Milo gets pricey in a hurry. What like 2,500sf coverage per bag for Milo? They keep lowering the ingredients and raising the price.
> 
> slomo


Yes, on a "dollars per pound of Nitrogen" basis, there are definitely cheaper options. The point (lawn size) at which it becomes cost prohibitive is really a personal decision. :thumbup:


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

I just picked up two bags of milo and it has the reduced iron in it of 2.5%. Has anyone used the lower % iron yet? Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

elm34 said:


> I just picked up two bags of milo and it has the reduced iron in it of 2.5%. Has anyone used the lower % iron yet? Have you noticed a difference?


Here is a write-up from the Milorganite website- apparently this issue has been a hot topic with their users (understandably) so I guess they felt the need to address. I've read arguments on both sides- some people are seeing a difference, others aren't.

http://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/milorganite-iron?utm_source=Blog&utm_medium=FB&utm_campaign=IronChange


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Bay State Fertilizer is 4% =P Just sayin


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Bay State Fertilizer is 4% =P Just sayin


I saw your video discussing it as a cheaper alternative. Unfortunately it's not available near me.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Bay State Fertilizer is 4% =P Just sayin


Are you still using Milo Or just strictly Bay state?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Bay State Fertilizer is 4% =P Just sayin
> ...


Both. Well technically neither right now I'm on hold. But I have a bunch of both left so I use both. In the videos I tend to call it Milo even if it's Bay State because 99% of viewers won't know what Bay State is lol


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> > GrassDaddy said:
> ...


That's probably true ! I'll have to see if it's sold any where in my area


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Bay State is only sold in Quincy MA, and a couple (maybe 3) stores close by to it. Milo should be available at any home depot / lowes / local hardware store.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I used to love milo on my 4k lawn, really love, like every other week. Now I a have 32k lawn, its a bit pricey.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

At somewhere between 13-15k of lawn unless I get a great deal like last years True Value special it's one in late May and then again in August. After that, urea weekly applications. Much cheaper!


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I searched bay state and only results I got was for Milo ! So figured it was limited to certain areas .. I've been using Milo for the past year and really liked it but I was only going by bag recommendation and noticed that others had been using it more frequent and getting great results . Kinda started this post just to picked the minds of you more seasoned folks.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> At somewhere between 13-15k of lawn unless I get a great deal like last years True Value special it's one in late May and then again in August. After that, urea weekly applications. Much cheaper!


Yeah that would get pretty pricey!


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> I used to love milo on my 4k lawn, really love, like every other week. Now I a have 32k lawn, its a bit pricey.


I wished I had that much lawn!


----------

